# Game:60 [email protected]



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

San Antonio (47-12) at La Clippers (33-25) 10:30 pm EST 

LOS ANGELES (Ticker) - The San Antonio Spurs liked the backdrop at the Staples Center so much they figured they'd stick around for another game. 

A day after putting forth an impressive shooting display here, the Spurs put a seven-game winning streak on the line when they face the Los Angeles Clippers on Tuesday. 

In Monday's 103-96 victory over the Los Angeles Lakers, San Antonio took over in the second half by finding its target from long range. The Spurs buried 10-of-14 3-pointers in the second half, getting a host of good looks for Manu Ginobili and Michael Finley. 

Ginobili and Finley each finished 5-of-6 from the arc to keep the Lakers at bay, helping to turn a two-point halftime deficit into an 18-point lead early in the fourth quarter. 

Ginobili, Finley and Tony Parker scored 21 points apiece and Tim Duncan had 18 before leaving midway through the fourth quarter after taking a finger to the eye. Duncan plans on playing Tuesday. 

San Antonio has won by an average of 15.6 points during its seven-game run, a fact likely not lost on the Clippers, losers of seven of 10. 

The Clippers have dropped their last two, including a 102-86 loss to the Grizzlies here Sunday. Memphis shot 57 percent (42-of-74) from the floor and won the second half by 17 points. 

Elton Brand led the Clippers with 23 points on 11-of-20 shooting. His teammates combined to go 41 percent (23-of-56) and the Clippers were outrebounded, 38-32. 

Duncan, Parker and Finley combined to score 73 points in the Spurs' 95-87 overtime victory against the Clippers on December 13. It was San Antonio's eighth consecutive win in the series. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2005-06 Stats at a Glance 
@ 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

San Antonio Spurs 
Record: 47 - 12 (.797) 
Standings: First, Southwest 
At Home: 26 - 3 
At Road: 21 - 9 
Streak: W 7 
Los Angeles Clippers 
Record: 33 - 25 (.569) 
Standings: Second, Pacific 
At Home: 20 - 10 
At Road: 13 - 15 
Streak: L 2 


Season 
PPG: 95.2 Opp PPG: 87.9 
FG%: .473 Opp FG%: .425 
RPG: 42.1 Opp RPG: 40.8 
Season 
PPG: 96.9 Opp PPG: 95.1 
FG%: .464 Opp FG%: .429 
RPG: 42.9 Opp RPG: 40.7 


Back to Top 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T 59 19.4 3.5 5.9 
Duncan, T 58 19.0 11.6 3.1 
Ginobili, M 46 15.1 3.6 3.3 
Finley, M 54 9.9 3.2 1.4 
Bowen, B 59 7.9 3.9 1.5 
Mohammed, N 57 5.6 4.9 0.4 
Van Exel, N 53 5.3 1.3 1.8 
Nesterovic, R 59 5.2 4.2 0.4 
Horry, R 42 5.1 3.8 1.2 
Barry, B 51 4.7 2.0 1.4 
Udrih, B 37 3.8 0.8 1.6 
Marks, S 19 3.6 2.2 0.3 
Oberto, F 42 2.1 2.2 0.5 
Head Coach: Gregg Popovich 

Player G PPG RPG APG 
Brand, E 56 25.8 10.0 2.8 
Maggette, C 15 20.0 5.1 2.3 
Cassell, S 57 17.3 3.9 6.5 
Mobley, C 58 16.4 4.6 3.3 
Kaman, C 56 11.3 9.3 1.0 
Radmanovic, V 55 9.7 4.5 1.8 
Ross, Q 44 5.3 2.8 1.4 
Livingston, S 37 5.2 3.0 4.4 
Rebraca, Z 18 4.3 2.2 0.4 
Ewing, D 52 4.0 1.4 1.3 
Singleton, J 45 3.5 3.8 0.6 
Ndong, B 15 2.1 1.1 0.1 
McCarty, W 26 2.0 2.1 0.7 
Korolev, Y 22 1.1 0.5 0.4 
Baker, V 1 0.0 0.0 0.0 
Head Coach: Mike Dunleavy Sr.
http://www.nba.com/games/20060307/SASLAC/preview.html


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Roc Solid Plan To Beat The Clippers
We have to Score in the paint- we had a 3pt shoot out last night and i highly doubt that will happen any time soon so we need parker manu and duncan to penitrate

manage the players mins. well-we have the suns thursday then friday the lakers so we need to make sure we are not to tired for later this week. so this is going to be pops big task.

defense-rather or not our shots are falling from fatigue from the game last night we need to play defense to stay in the game and keep it close.

X factor-manu(can he repeat his preformance from last night

key match up- duncan vs brand

Spurs 90
Clippers 85


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

yoyo. lol i see wat u mean when u said this place is more dead than a graveyard. maybe most of the fans got bored cuz of all the winning? well anyways, should be another good game tonite. it'l be interesting to see how good the spurs fare today compared to how they did against the lakers yesterday, esp when it's the 2nd game of a back to back. the real problem with the clips is inconsistency, both and offensively and defensively. we'll c if they brought their A-game tonite. 

just droppin by sayin goood luck. peace


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

You know, I envy the ability to get bored from winning.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

lool. roc, what happend to koko? I havent seen him post in a long time, pretty much the same with everyone else. I guess they're waiting for the playoffs to start.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hi im new said:


> lool. roc, what happend to koko? I havent seen him post in a long time, pretty much the same with everyone else. I guess they're waiting for the playoffs to start.


finally some company :cheers: :clap:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> You know, I envy the ability to get bored from winning.


i dont think i could ever get board with winning, im that type of fan and person


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey, guys. I got alot of work to do right now, but I'll try to be on with the game.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

game time


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

our defense just kicked it to another level. we were down early but made the clippers not have a feild goal for around 7 min!
Spurs 18
Clippers 17


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

manu ginobili!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bad transition d to end the qt
Spurs 21
clippers 19


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wheres our interior d??? we need nazr back in.
clippers 26
spurs 23


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

a questionable foul on duncan


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were making brand look like shaq


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spurs 31
clippers 31


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ross is not stoping parker...parker is stoping parker


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

our offense is playing like crap..the 3 is saving our life. i cant wait till duncan is back in
clippers 36
spurs 33


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

nicee move by beno!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

half time
Spurs 43
Clippers 42
were pretty lucky we are hitting the 3


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hi im new said:


> nicee move by beno!


he got fouled also


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Expect a defensive shift on the Clippers int he Second.

We (the clippers) are not going to suffer this loss! And if we do, please don't trash talk me... :clown:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Expect a defensive shift on the Clippers int he Second.
> 
> We (the clippers) are not going to suffer this loss! And if we do, please don't trash talk me... :clown:


well i think its anybodys game, the two things that stand out in my mind is that duncan basically played only one qt and is in foul trouble but you can take that two ways. our team with out duncan managed to take the lead by 1 so when duncan comes back watch out. or you can look at it by that prob wont keep up so get duncan a couple of more fouls
secondly can yall keep yalls defensive intensity for 24 more min?
dont worry about us trash talking, us spurs fans are a very polite groupe


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

That's good to know, but you really don't need to trash talk...

Seriously.. your wins do your talking for you.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

BS!!!!!!!!!!!
how can you call that jeeez duncan now with 4 fouls
Spurs up by 1


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> That's good to know, but you really don't need to trash talk...
> 
> Seriously.. your wins do your talking for you.


thanks and let me just add that i dont want to face your team in the 1st im hoping we get the number 1 seed now for more then 1 reason


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

clippers up by 2
we are not playing any d at all, its maken me sick


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> clippers up by 2
> we are not playing any d at all, its maken me sick


The spurs not playing D? That's blasphemous lol!

I have never heard of them not play D.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> thanks and let me just add that i dont want to face your team in the 1st im hoping we get the number 1 seed now for more then 1 reason


At 5th place, we're screwed no matter who we face. :clown:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Sorry theRoc05

Sorry Spurs fans... but we REALLY need this game.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Wow, i did my hw one a couple of minutes, and all the sudden were down by 10. WHAT THE HELL!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

great freakin great :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
im so pissed wtf where is our defense, and our offense is horrible. ive seen high schools with better offenses, granted the Clippers have made some circus shots and brand is on fire and duncans played in about 1 qt total, its no excuss. we suck. we plain out suck right now
Clippers up by 10... ima gonna pretty much put this as a l and now we face the suns jeeez :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Sorry theRoc05
> 
> Sorry Spurs fans... but we REALLY need this game.


  yall won no doubt


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

hi im new said:


> Wow, i did my hw one a couple of minutes, and all the sudden were down by 10. WHAT THE HELL!


Hey um... you know, maybe you should do your homework, it'll be good for you.. I mean.... :angel: 

(no, i'm not saying you not doing your homework will help my team win)...

But we really need this win.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow guys pass it to duncan.. you no the best pf ever... what you didnt no hes on your team


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well congrat clippers...Spurs stunk it up bad tonight but yall played a very good game


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, I'll make it up, I'll garentee Spurs win their next game. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> That's good to know, but you really don't need to trash talk...
> 
> Seriously.. your wins do your talking for you.


against the suns? i hope so


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

thats game goodnight


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Hey um... you know, maybe you should do your homework, it'll be good for you.. I mean.... :angel:
> 
> (no, i'm not saying you not doing your homework will help my team win)...
> 
> But we really need this win.


lol. seems like we're gonna lose so i might as well just do it.

but anyways, it seems like were just hoisting up 3s, and none are going in :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> against the suns? i hope so


Hey, the garentee worked for the Clippers against you, so why not? :angel:


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ahahaha, radmonovich? just banked a 3


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hold up, this game is NOT over!!! there is still plenty of time left.... I've seen the Spurs come back to win from worse.

:curse: Trying to make me think it's over.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

:curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

hi im new said:


> :curse:


Well I'm starting to like the Suns, but I'll garentee a win for the Spurs next game, to see if my garentees are worth anything. :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Well I'm starting to like the Suns, but I'll garentee a win for the Spurs next game, to see if my garentees are worth anything. :banana:


im 4/4 for rocsolid garentees
2 playoff games
gm 7 finals
parker to be an allstar


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'll take that bet with you if we do face each other in the playoffs. If we face dallas, then first bet for avatars is to them.

We might go down to 6th place too, so who knows.


----------

